# Anyone see this beastly 5x6?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Apparently it was shot a couple weeks ago on a governors/auction/expo or whatever the hell else kind of special tag there might be.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow I love those mainframe 5s!


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Great bull. I think Tines Up has the big 5 market cornered. They've taken a ton lately.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

What's up with people being impressed with all the "special" tag holders big kills they get in December on the winter range? With an army of guides to boot. Big deal?! Just a thought. Impressive animals yes but unimpressive is how they were harvested.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It's been up on MM for a week or so.
Sweet bull! Heavy!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

hemionus said:


> What's up with people being impressed with all the "special" tag holders big kills they get in December on the winter range? With an army of guides to boot. Big deal?! Just a thought. Impressive animals yes but unimpressive is how they were harvested.


I'm impressed by the bull, but I'm not impressed with the means by which it was harvested if it was hunted down by some dude who hired an outfitter and an army of spotters. I don't look down on the guy for it, I just don't really stand in awe of him either. My buddy was hunting this bull during the LE Muzzleloader hunt this year. I wish he would've got him instead. Oh, well.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

It is a sweet bull. Sad to see it "hunted" and killed in December on its winter range.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

hemionus said:


> What's up with people being impressed with all the "special" tag holders big kills they get in December on the winter range? With an army of guides to boot. Big deal?! Just a thought. Impressive animals yes but unimpressive is how they were harvested.


Being Impressed?

Watch this video of Ashlee Smith------Unbelievable!
This " special tag " is truly a great story......


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

It is a great story. Not to take away from the people that harvest these beast. They are doing what is allowed with holding the tag. I would too. I guess I just don't see killing a giant bull or buck on it's winter range as a measuring stick of ones excellence in pursuing game under fair chase circumstances. It's just my opinion, dead animals on winter range just don't do it for me anymore. Congrats though to the hunter, what a trophy.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't think I've ever looked at a picture of an animal online and thought, "Wow...that guy/gal sure is a great hunter!" These are never about the hunter, even when they are yours when you do it yourself on a general tag. 

This bull is an absolute stud, and I hear pics just don't do it justice.


----------



## Brandonob27 (Sep 2, 2015)

That photo looks funny it seriously looks like that guy was photo shopped into the photo


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I don't think I've ever looked at a picture of an animal online and thought, "Wow...that guy/gal sure is a great hunter!" These are never about the hunter, even when they are yours when you do it yourself on a general tag.
> 
> This bull is an absolute stud, and I hear pics just don't do it justice.


Eh, I dunno. Different strokes for different folks I guess. When I see hardcore DIY guys (Sean Morgan for example) hammering studs year after year I feel a sense of respect for their skills and their dedication to their craft. I don't fall at their feet and worship them or become their biggest fan boy, but I do feel impressed at what they are able to accomplish. I bet they feel a hell of a sense of accomplishment when it all comes together.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Sometimes I feel like we hunters are similar to farmers at a livestock show. We oooo and aaahhh over an impressive animal and that's that. It's really all we have to measure the success of a hunt which is too bad. I don't know anything about what went into this hunt, how hard the hunter worked or the dedication it took. Without that knowledge we can't confuse one with the other, all we can do is appreciate the animal. 

At the same time we shouldn't assume that a trophy animal killed with a special tag was easy and a cake walk anymore than we should assume a trophy killed with a general season tag was a Herculean effort. So that is where we sit, on the front row of a livestock auction admiring the genetic traits of an animal that we deem impressive. We hunters are a weird bunch!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a really cool looking bull.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Eh, I dunno. Different strokes for different folks I guess. When I see hardcore DIY guys (Sean Morgan for example) hammering studs year after year I feel a sense of respect for their skills and their dedication to their craft. I don't fall at their feet and worship them or become their biggest fan boy, but I do feel impressed at what they are able to accomplish. I bet they feel a hell of a sense of accomplishment when it all comes together.


I don't even know the hunter's name in this picture. How on earth would I know what he has done to be dedicated to his craft? I get what you're saying, to an extent. I have no issue respecting what guys out there do. But things aren't always what they seem online. I assure you I don't have enough information to make the call on if someone crosses that threshold of "earning it" on each hunt or not. Whatever that arbitrary line might be...


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Awesome bull and of course I would love a chance to HUNT something like this once in my life. I am sad it had to be KILLED that way. Sure the guy is way stoked, but everyone would agree that it would have been more of a hunt if it was in the fall and not dead of winter. Don't get me wrong, I love getting a cow elk on the late hunts but they do lack something. My elk of a life time will be a public hunt during the fall without an army of guides even though I would be wishing I had them when I am hauling the beast out.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So how was it actually killed? What kind of tag did the hunter have? For all we know the hunter may of had a late season LE tag and packed in a number of miles to shoot him by his self when all his buddies baled out on him. Right now all we know is that the bull was killed, kudos to the hunter I am sure that he had a great time. Anything else is just speculation on our parts until the whole story comes out. 

Some on here sound like old hens and I think that they are pissed off that they didn't have that tag or the opportunity to take such a nice bull


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Man, some guys must put way more thought into this stuff than I do. My reaction is like, "whoa, cool bull." On to the next post. For all I know he might have hit it with his truck.------SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Eh, I dunno. Different strokes for different folks I guess. When I see hardcore DIY guys (Sean Morgan for example) hammering studs year after year I feel a sense of respect for their skills and their dedication to their craft. I don't fall at their feet and worship them or become their biggest fan boy, but I do feel impressed at what they are able to accomplish. I bet they feel a hell of a sense of accomplishment when it all comes together.


One could argue that Sean inherited a great spot from his dad. Public land DIY requires a spot. He has had a great spot since day 1. Does that take away from his accomplishments? Heck no. He puts in hours(weeks/months) of work. But one could argue anyone could go to that same spot and kill a big buck.

Guides or not, harvesting a big animal takes work. These "Special" tags are still on public land. You don't just drive up to the animal. The amount of work might be reduced, or your chance at a large animal is increased, but you still have to work to get the shot, and succeed at it.

It was said a hunter was after this on the LE Muzzleloader. He had a "special" tag (isn't LE special? I sure as hell can't get one). He was chasing this animal during part of the rut. Is he a bad hunter for not harvesting it? No... They take work all the same.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Antler&fish said:


> I am sad it had to be KILLED that way.


Isn't "That Way" all an assumption at this point?


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Random elk, Are we not both ASSuming? Heck, it's work for some people to tie their shoes every morning&#55357;&#56860; Didn't mean to ruffle so many feathers. Just wanted to say my assumption/opinion like the rest of ya. As you can assume, I don't think very highly of certain things. When you have the real facts then please correct me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome bull


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Antler&fish said:


> Random elk, Are we not both ASSuming? Heck, it's work for some people to tie their shoes every morning�� Didn't mean to ruffle so many feathers. Just wanted to say my assumption/opinion like the rest of ya. As you can assume, I don't think very highly of certain things. When you have the real facts then please correct me.


They looked for 7 months to find this bull, "Rhino". The hunters name is Shane.

I know more but don't need to announce it. Even if I didn't know more, people come on instantly discrediting a hunter. I have been guilty of it. Anything on private land, anything with a MB logo in the corner, the new "huntress trend".... I prejudge, just try not to out loud and am more conscious that there is a person on the other end of it. Some people get lucky and draw a special tag, some have disabilities or restrictions that may not be apparent to the strangers eye..... Some people pay 350K and shoot a deer that is stuck on an island.

There are circumstances to judge. We should just try not to... at least until the 3rd page of the thread :-o

This bull scored 390" if anyone cares.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

It's an elk, A big elk, he had a tag, he shot it, I'm sure most on here would do the same. Congrats on a nice bull!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm impressed by the bull, but I'm not impressed with the means by which it was harvested if it was hunted down by some dude who hired an outfitter and an army of spotters. I don't look down on the guy for it, I just don't really stand in awe of him either. My buddy was hunting this bull during the LE Muzzleloader hunt this year. I wish he would've got him instead. Oh, well.


CCG - just out of curiosity, i'd love to know what unit your buddy was hunting for this bull. PM me if you like.

No doubt a stud of a bull. Big 5s are awesome!!! Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Some on here sound like old hens and I think that they are pissed off that they didn't have that tag or the opportunity to take such a nice bull[/QUOT

opportunities are more limited for hunters to take a bull like this when there are so many silly tags for certain people to hunt trophy animals at their most vulnerable time. Of course they will hire an army of guides to locate and haul out their kill. To me this kind of hunt falls into the same category as private land/ fenced hunts/some African hunts. It is totally legal and some types of people prefer that kind of hunting. All to their own. We all have different standards in life, but that doesn't make my opinion any more correct than yours.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have done both on elk hunts. I have hired a guide to aide me in finding and packing the elk out and I have found and packed them out on my back. Both hunts were fulfilling and ended with the right results. Would I pick one over the other, I doubt it and if I had the money to do it every year I think that I would hire the guides every year to give me a hand. It is nice after the shooting is done not to have to even pull a knife out of the pack to get down to the dirty work. And I am sure that 99% of hunters out there would do the same if they could afford it. 

But getting back to this elk, I haven't seen a thing about the 5 guides and 400 helpers that this person is supposed to of used to locate and help him hold his rifle so that he could take a shot. Perhaps there is a story about him and his hunt elsewhere on the web but I am not going looking for it. So until the whole story gets published somewhere that I can see it without hunting for it I'll just have to say well done to the hunter.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> I'll just have to say well done to the hunter.


I'm not sure why it is so hard for these words to be uttered by so many sportsmen when it comes to big animals.

This bull was killed legally on public land. It is a true giant. End of story. Good job to the hunter. I'm glad I got to see a picture of this incredible bull.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I've never been on an 'easy' elk hunt, is that even a real thing? 

Regardless of how big a posse was with me I still had to get myself or the hunter into position to take a good shot. hunting those animals is hard no matter how you look at it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

I just want to apologize and say this shouldn't have been the thread to say my opinion about fair chase. It really is an amazing bull!


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

To me, it seems really obvious that every post on here that is degrading the hunter/hunt is out of pure envy/jealousy. Any hunter who has hunted elk, during anytime of the year (rut) knows it is far from easy, far from a sure thing! Sure, some hunts seem easier then others. To imply that the time of year that this elk was taken, or in how many people helped was "not the way" a elk should be hunted, how is that not anything but envy/jealousy? Even the comments "not the way i would do it" or "that is not hunting to me" Why even say that? To try and prove you are better then the next hunter? Is this what this board is turning into? Sad!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was thinking, the way people don't like the number of helpers that this hunter supposily had how would they think about the majority of bison hunters down on the Henry Mountains. 

The last time that I was down on a bison hunt the hunter that I was with had 10 spotters/helpers and the camp right next to us had over 20 helpers/spotters. Then there were the other camps that had well over 10 helpers/spotters per hunter. For that hunt there were only 50 tags issued and I bet you that there were over 1000 other people down there helping one hunter or another.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Critter said:


> I was thinking, the way people don't like the number of helpers that this hunter supposily had how would they think about the majority of bison hunters down on the Henry Mountains.
> 
> The last time that I was down on a bison hunt the hunter that I was with had 10 spotters/helpers and the camp right next to us had over 20 helpers/spotters. Then there were the other camps that had well over 10 helpers/spotters per hunter. For that hunt there were only 50 tags issued and I bet you that there were over 1000 other people down there helping one hunter or another.


Me and my dad just had this convo. Mainly about how those crazy buffalo will be on the top of some of those mountains.

But, if you kill one there with your 1 or 2 buddies..... It isn't like quartering an elk. It seems like a PITA. I have seen what 1/8 of a butchered buffalo looks like. I can't imagine getting that from A to B without many helpers.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The buffalo is really no different than a elk. You chop it up into manageable pieces and start packing. 

I have been on hunts down there where there was just 2 of us, the hunter and me. It took a full day to get one off of the hill to a road and then other times you could drive a truck to them. My last trip down there with a hunter we got a truck to within 50 yards of the one that was shot and could of gotten a wheeler right up to it. But then we also watched a couple of hunters that were in their 60's or 70's sitting on a hillside with the road a 1/4 mile below them. Their problem was that 1/4 mile back up the hill after they packed one piece down. Their wheeler was 1/2 mile away from them on the level. I'm not sure just what they ended up doing.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Critter said:


> The buffalo is really no different than a elk. You chop it up into manageable pieces and start packing.
> 
> I have been on hunts down there where there was just 2 of us, the hunter and me. It took a full day to get one off of the hill to a road and then other times you could drive a truck to them. My last trip down there with a hunter we got a truck to within 50 yards of the one that was shot and could of gotten a wheeler right up to it. But then we also watched a couple of hunters that were in their 60's or 70's sitting on a hillside with the road a 1/4 mile below them. Their problem was that 1/4 mile back up the hill after they packed one piece down. Their wheeler was 1/2 mile away from them on the level. I'm not sure just what they ended up doing.


Right.. Except cutting those pieces takes longer, and you have more than 2X the packout. They weight at least 2x as much as elk. And, I imagine there are areas that you don't get meat off a deer or elk that you do bison. Ribs of antelope-nothing, deer-a little, elk-worth taking(some dont), Bison=???

Then if you are going to do any mount... cape and head... whoosh. The weather down there can suck too. Flash floods, snow, etc...

I am just saying, more people is better. I thought I was agreeing with your original post....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

When I draw my LE elk tag, I will not hire a guide. Not because I'm against guided hunts, but due to cost. I will say that based upon previous hunts I've been on, I would guess I will have no less than 6-7 guys minimum that not only would be willing to help me and come hunt with me, but will absolutely WANT to come with me and hunt with me. 

LE hunts come around so rarely, people like to go and be a part of it, even if they don't have the tag. I've helped on 3 elk hunts the last 3 years, taking a total of 17 days of leave from work (not counting weekends) without a tag in my hand, but because it is so freaking fun to chase elk...why wouldn't I want to be there? 

This may not be how you would want to do it, because some of you are so much better hunters than I am and because your way of doing things are so pure. But when I think of the laughs and experiences I've had the last few years by having family and friends around...I can say I would never do it any other way.


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Hunts are always better with friends. That will always make hunts a lot more memorable!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice bull.


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> When I draw my LE elk tag, I will not hire a guide. Not because I'm against guided hunts, but due to cost. I will say that based upon previous hunts I've been on, I would guess I will have no less than 6-7 guys minimum that not only would be willing to help me and come hunt with me, but will absolutely WANT to come with me and hunt with me.
> 
> LE hunts come around so rarely, people like to go and be a part of it, even if they don't have the tag. I've helped on 3 elk hunts the last 3 years, taking a total of 17 days of leave from work (not counting weekends) without a tag in my hand, but because it is so freaking fun to chase elk...why wouldn't I want to be there?
> 
> This may not be how you would want to do it, because some of you are so much better hunters than I am and because your way of doing things are so pure. But when I think of the laughs and experiences I've had the last few years by having family and friends around...I can say I would never do it any other way.


 Sounds like some good times and fun hunts. My problem is I'm not sure that I know that many people that actually like me. :?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I never said those guys actually liked me!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Antler&fish said:


> Hunts are always better with friends. That will always make hunts a lot more memorable!


I haven't hunted with a "friend" in over 30 years. I fly solo or with family only.

-DallanC


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Some may consider friends their family and family their friends.


----------

